# Trapping in city limits?



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

My understanding is that as long as you have permission, you can trap in city limits and you can put them down by a means other than shooting. I called the dwr today and the lady said you cannot put an animal down inside of the city limits. Answers???


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Live traps drive to where u can shoot and do the job there.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Not that I condone activity contrary to what the DWR told you but as a kid, I trapped the valley with my dad and 9/10 times the animal was in a box trap and it was either drowned in a canal, hooked to an exhaust pipe, or clubbed in the noggin if it was in a snare. Rarely were they shot, but when they were, we used a pellet gun most often.

I guess the point of my rambling is, who is really going to know? 

Besides, transporting the animal alive seems contradictory to the laws and we had several porcupines pee in the back of the Jeep when relocating them and that STUNK! I sure as heck dont want an animal taking a leak in my vehicle.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bax* said:


> I sure as heck dont want an animal taking a leak in my vehicle.


That is why you get a friend to drive. ainkiller:


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

That's true if u have A truck I should have said. And Bax is right a pellet gun that's high powered not the weak ones now, and also who will know? Or use a friends vehicle haha


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Why would the DWR say it is illegal to put an animal down in the city limits? I have trapped plenty times in the city limits and put animals down. It is true you can't shoot in the city limits. I trapped a lot of Beaver in several cities when I was a volunteer trapper for the DWR. You cannot transport wildlife alive. They must be dispatched on location.


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

I would think any city ordinances would trump what the DWR says as far as shooting /trapping Non-protected wildlife inside city limits. They may also have ordinances against trapping or rules regarding what equipment you can or cannot use. 
That being said, I would try to get a feel for the attitudes of the city officials before talking to them. Some times it's easier to beg for forgiveness.

As far as transporting the animals, page 19 of the 2013-2014 Furbearer Guidebook states "No one may transport or possess live protected wildlife, except as permitted by Utah Admin. Rule R657-3".
I haven't looked up the rule but I can tell you that the USDA requires that you have the permit to keep captive raccoons or coyotes BEFORE you trap the animals.


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

I guess they just assumed I would be dispatching with a firearm. Thanks for the info guys


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

A nice kids size aluminum bat to the back of the head where the neck meets usually does the trick.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> A nice kids size aluminum bat to the back of the head where the neck meets usually does the trick.


It really does work well. But good golly I HATED that way more than any other. I guess it just became too real for my taste. Carrying a pellet gun was just too easy that it just became an easier way to do it.

My uncle used to have a .22 Bang Stick that is used for repelling sharks when diving and that was his preferred method. Didnt look like a weapon and didnt arouse suspicion


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

I've heard of people attaching a syringe filled with paint thinner to the end of a pole and injecting them to kill them. I tried it on a bobcat and all that happened was I bent the needle and had to choke it anyway.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

I have had to dispatch many vermin in my day and I have tried many different methods, we all want the most humane way possible and a powerful pellet gun does the trick, very small hole if you want to keep the pelt and it's quiet.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

pibjr said:


> I've heard of people attaching a syringe filled with paint thinner to the end of a pole and injecting them to kill them. I tried it on a bobcat and all that happened was I bent the needle and had to choke it anyway.


Oh man that sounds like an agonizing death :-(


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

pibjr said:


> I've heard of people attaching a syringe filled with paint thinner to the end of a pole and injecting them to kill them. I tried it on a bobcat and all that happened was I bent the needle and had to choke it anyway.


It is actually Acetone and is supposed to work great/fast on Skunks. Not sure about other animals.


----------

